# No sound on my TV on USB



## Mngunie (Jan 1, 2022)

My TV the is no sound when I play video via USB


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Sounds like the audio codec sampling rate of the video may not be supported by your TV. Check your TV's Manual.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Are you able to play that usb on pc? Also, what format is that video? 
MP4 files are pretty much standard with any tv that provides usb ports.
What kind of tv do you have?

With enough information you can get a solution much faster.


----------



## Mngunie (Jan 1, 2022)

_I'm using Sinotec 39inch I downloaded movies on netnaija website_


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

It's not even a Smart TV. with no OS? https://www.hificorp.co.za/sinotec-39-inch-99cm-hd-led-tv-stl39vn86d

What does the manual say it can play?


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

According to one manual I saw

The readable file types from Media (USB):
PHOTO: JPEG、BMP、PNG
MUSIC: MP3、AC3
MOVIE: AVI、MP4、MKV、MOV、MPG、VOB、TS、RM、RMVB

When play multi-media, insert USB to connect TV. Due to programs maybe be made by different coded system under same format name, this TV cannot ensure supporting all formats listed above.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

That might well be the answer then, i.e., "... this TV cannot ensure supporting all formats listed above."


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Hmmm. I was curious and sceptical about this web site. Some obscure Nigerian forum that allows downloads of Nigerian and Indian movies. I couldn't tell what format they use. I am not even sure they obtained these movies legally!

Non smart tvs have the capability to play movies from thumb drives attached to tv's usb port. My 8 year old 70 inch Vizio plays mp4 files from usb drive. UI is kind of clunky but it works.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

This has been discussed and the site seems to be a legitimate site (ie not like The Pirate away type).
As to the issue, it does sound like an issue on how these created. If you are able can you connect the computer to the tv (if you have hdmi) and see if it can play that way?


----------



## kburra (Feb 16, 2008)

Had a similar problem with a couple of videos too via USB,usually MKV. One solution was play through a Media Player via HDMI to the TV. Another solution download and use Format Factory (free) and convert to another format(keep original) and try that,Format Factory will convert anything to anything it really should be in everyone's Arsenal!.....If don`t want to use link below (It`s safe) just google Format Factory and choose.
Format Factory Here


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that pal. I have never heard of that. It is great that you keep the original format just in case you are not satisfied with outcome.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, This free software has malware! My Brave browser add on "Malwarebyte' blocked it with a warning of trojan. I downloaded the file and ran Avast antivirus. Avas also gave the same warning. I decided to delete it. 
Too good to be true!!!


----------



## kburra (Feb 16, 2008)

Stephank said:


> Well, This free software has malware! My Brave browser add on "Malwarebyte' blocked it with a warning of trojan. I downloaded the file and ran Avast antivirus. Avas also gave the same warning. I decided to delete it.
> Too good to be true!!!


Ok, still advise (if Want to?) to use Format Factory.
The package contains adware(not virus), If you uncheck the options. It will not affect your computer. Most freeware always has check boxes to UNcheck when installing, this is also with new link,but understand if you want to give it a miss. Sorry for inconvenience!
New link here.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Handbrake converts between various formats as well. I use it to convert .avi files to .mkv. Roku doesn't deal with .avi files at all. Doesn't even see them ...


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

Whatever device you want to play the multimedia on you have to know what formats it supports. For example with Roku:

How to use Roku Media Player to play your videos, music and photos
https://support.roku.com/article/208754908


----------



## kburra (Feb 16, 2008)

When I referred to Media Player,should have referenced the one I use DX Xreme, which is external to the PC. and connected with HDMI cable to the TV.sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Not at all Kburra. I am familiar with what you are saying. Unchecking all the extra unwanted bloatware is easy. I never saw such warning before downloading free software.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

kburra said:


> When I referred to Media Player,should have referenced the one I use DX Xreme, which is external to the PC. and connected with HDMI cable to the TV.sorry for the misunderstanding.
> View attachment 293344


Do you live in AU, NZ or CN? Amazon does not have that player in the States.


----------



## kburra (Feb 16, 2008)

Stephank said:


> Do you live in AU, NZ or CN? Amazon does not have that player in the States.


Yes in Australia,But any similar one in your part of the world would work just fine too.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

I was curious about your player's functionality. I have used 2 almost identical players (manufactured by 2 different companies). They are the size of my palm. They do fine with mp4 format. But, they won't recognize VOB files if I rip the original dvd in 'movie only'. Weird. If I rip the entire dvd with all the extras (which makes the file(s) even bigger), both players show them, and play them without issues.
Your player looks fancy in the picture.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Let's keep this thread on track. Any unrelated troubleshooting/discussions should be done in a Private Conversation or a new thread.


----------

